# Wandsworth Bridge, Factory/Warehouses, South London



## za gringo

Wandsworth Bridge, Factory/Warehouses, South London 

First off i hope you forgive me but i love urban decay. This is especially the case within the inner city buildings left to rot for a good few years generally end up with the locals given them a hand in the process. This building seems to also have become a mecca (Hall of fame) for some of south Londons graffiti artists also. The building has evidence of local/kid trashing and the kinda dog pissing up a wall toleave its mark animal instinct of graffiti that you kinda get anyware after a while, but on a city scale. I decided to take a looksee. 

It's fairly big and has basment subsections, but it was way to dark to take any pics as i only had crappy torches. Feel free to delete if this type of site aint up to standard. Personaly i enjoyed the site and would recomend anyone, if in the area to go check it.


Outside shot of part of the building ( sorry i've no idea what it used to be, feel free to enlighten me ) My guess is stuff came in from the river/road and was processed and distributed from here. What, who knows?











Toilet shot






















































On to the roof next then!




Ally




This road leads to its private dock on the River





Lots of jet black doorways with stuff growing and dying from the entrances. You HAVE to go through all of them to gain access to all the rooms and floors. I did this on my own a couple of times but would suggest taking some company if possible.





Arial walkway




Upper Rooms


----------



## sqwasher

*Re: Wandsworth Bridge, Factory/Warehouses, South London - REPORT*

Good pics! Looks like a fairly big site-i'm suprised it's not been knocked down for 'apartments' being so close to the river. No idea what it was used for as it's not my neck of the woods. Well done!


----------



## croiz

*Re: Wandsworth Bridge, Factory/Warehouses, South London - REPORT*

Good pics! Don't worry.... it won't get deleted. It's a good explore!


----------



## nursepayne

*Re: Wandsworth Bridge, Factory/Warehouses, South London - REPORT*

I still wanna see this but I never get round to it!Everytime I'm in London I get lured into doing something more touristiquy instead!


----------



## krela

*Re: Wandsworth Bridge, Factory/Warehouses, South London - REPORT*



croiz said:


> Good pics! Don't worry.... it won't get deleted. It's a good explore!



We don't do that kinda thing here. 

Anyway it's a great looking place, enjoyed reading about it.

As a small request though please don't put REPORT in the title of the post, it's not necessary.


----------



## LittleMadam

I hactually really like the look of the place, decay at it's most beautiful! 

Good report, I might go and take a nosey at some point!


----------



## Foxylady

That's a gorgeous building looking at the exterior photos, and an interesting place too...looks huge with lots of nooks and crannies. Nice explore and pics.


----------



## chrislondon

wow!

ive been in there! i got some photo's too, did u notice the large pulley type things on the sides of the buildings? i never did find out what this factory was for.

here my thread with images http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=7380

i got that same shot down the middle of the buildings as u got lol wierd to see the same area a year later in your photos ;D


----------



## chrislondon

just found out this place was/is called Fulham Wharf Warehouse

turns out it was an electrical plant of some type i found this info:


5.9 There is an Electric Substation on Townmead Road opposite the junction with Althea Street. This is the former Fulham Borough Council Electrical Department and dates from 1936. Of particular note is the Townmead Road facade which is monumental in its scale with large doorways and simple detailing. The well proportioned facade is constructed of stone with a simple frieze and deep cornice. The windows have been bricked in though the elegant proportions of the facade are still evident with the arched doorways and full height pilasters


----------



## LiamCH

I went there today - I've still got a lot left to see though. I must confess, I was a bit afraid of running into someone else, so I didn't stay long enough to find all that you have.


----------



## d_emon1

nice photo's are you digi or film, love the blue tinge to the pics


----------



## Fulhamite

chrislondon said:


> just found out this place was/is called Fulham Wharf Warehouse
> 
> turns out it was an electrical plant of some type i found this info:
> 
> 
> 5.9 There is an Electric Substation on Townmead Road opposite the junction with Althea Street. This is the former Fulham Borough Council Electrical Department and dates from 1936. Of particular note is the Townmead Road facade which is monumental in its scale with large doorways and simple detailing. The well proportioned facade is constructed of stone with a simple frieze and deep cornice. The windows have been bricked in though the elegant proportions of the facade are still evident with the arched doorways and full height pilasters



This isn't it, the electrical plant is further up, past the old Fulham Power Station. I've been trying to find out what this building is for years. I've heard rumours of an ice cream or margarine factory but no final word.


----------



## Black Shuck

Excellent pics. I love the style of the building.


----------



## extrogg

Looking at the blue circles painted on the walls in pic 2 may point to the building being used by the Blue Circle Cement Company. This is just an educated guess so please correct me if im wrong!!


----------



## GE066

No, it's not Blue Circle. The land is owned by Tesco. It was actually Kops Brewery first then later Convoys general foodstuffs.

I'm also wondering when Fulham moved to south of the river?!?!? I live in Hammersmith & Fulham borough, and it's very much North of the river thank you very much!


----------



## FredT

Where was this exactly?!

I should go and have a look!


----------



## krela

FredT said:


> Where was this exactly?!
> 
> I should go and have a look!



We don't hand out info on a plate, sorry. That's not the way it works.


----------



## smileysal

What a lovely building, love those arches in there and the different shaped windows. It's one of those places I'd love to live. Can't believe I missed this report the first time around, glad I've seen it now though. Fantastic place, especially so close to the river. Good pics too, looks like a huge building with loads of stuff to see. 

@ FredT, you could always go for a walk and have a look, and if you go for a walk, you may find loads of other places along to river to explore and get pics of.  There's loads and loads of stuff in London and around the river thames. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Winchester

FredT said:


> Where was this exactly?!
> 
> I should go and have a look!



Ok, here's a hint.

It says "Wandsworth Bridge" in the title.

So it's by Wandsworth Bridge. Why not go to Wandsworth Bridge, and look for the derelict Factory/warehouse? You'll find it.

It's not South London mind, it's north of the river and in Fulham, which is West London...


----------



## Midnight

Winchester said:


> Ok, here's a hint.
> 
> It says "Wandsworth Bridge" in the title.
> 
> So it's by Wandsworth Bridge. Why not go to Wandsworth Bridge, and look for the derelict Factory/warehouse? You'll find it.
> 
> It's not South London mind, it's north of the river and in Fulham, which is West London...



lol...... just lol


----------



## Aristo

*Fulham Warf Warehouse*



Fulhamite said:


> This isn't it, the electrical plant is further up, past the old Fulham Power Station. I've been trying to find out what this building is for years. I've heard rumours of an ice cream or margarine factory but no final word.



It is callled Fulham Warf Warehouse accoding to Article 5.10 of the following text!

http://www.lbhf.gov.uk/Images/Pages_from_Sands_End_2_tcm21-20133.pdf

The use is not specified.


----------



## za gringo

Aristo said:


> It is callled Fulham Warf Warehouse accoding to Article 5.10 of the following text!
> 
> http://www.lbhf.gov.uk/Images/Pages_from_Sands_End_2_tcm21-20133.pdf
> 
> The use is not specified.



cheers guys n girrls for the update on the history as i had a quick look, didnt come up with much so left it. Tanks again.


----------



## Xero_Pictures

hi mate i like your pictures do you where abouts of this building


----------



## krela

Xero_Pictures said:


> hi mate i like your pictures do you where abouts of this building



No mate it's a total mystery, sorry.


----------



## za gringo

Xero_Pictures said:


> hi mate i like your pictures do you where abouts of this building



Thanks for complimenting me on the composure and exposure of the above pictures. To be honest i dont think ive improved much photography wise since then really, but having curious subjects to shoot helps.

Funny enough yes! i do know "where abouts of this building" Whoooo, hold on ............. nope! ive forgotten again. Give me some time, maybe it'll come back. 

I wouldn't mind going there again though. So if you find it before i remember, then add the address to this thread. 

Oh if you do go be very careful and cautious of the *sub-c:section*. I mean serious stealth, because if anything goes tits up it will seriously be in the part that contains that *sub-c:section* and if zatits go up and stay up, you may find them and yourself suspended in a load of really messy milkytyposhit that you will find very hard to get out of so don't go alone, just in case. This does depend on weather or not you know where it is within the building and also if your prepared enough to deal with it when it arises. Just a word of caution, but seriously don't let that put you off.

Many thanks, once again and good luck.


----------



## Foxylady




----------



## XxSTEVIECEExX

GE066 said:


> No, it's not Blue Circle. The land is owned by Tesco. It was actually Kops Brewery first then later Convoys general foodstuffs.
> 
> I'm also wondering when Fulham moved to south of the river?!?!? I live in Hammersmith & Fulham borough, and it's very much North of the river thank you very much!


Hi, I know I`m replying to a thread from years ago and the place is now apartments but I thought you would like to know what the building was used for when I used to work there 1986-1991. Most of these buildings were used as the warehouse and delivery service for a company called The Reject Shop (No longer in business), Their offices were in a small office block to the right (Wandsworth Bridge side) and that building was owned by RMC (Ready Mixed Concrete). The Reject shop used 6 of the warehouse spaces on the ground floor and all of the warehouses above were empty and unused.


----------



## aagroszek

XxSTEVIECEExX said:


> Hi, I know I`m replying to a thread from years ago and the place is now apartments but I thought you would like to know what the building was used for when I used to work there 1986-1991. Most of these buildings were used as the warehouse and delivery service for a company called The Reject Shop (No longer in business), Their offices were in a small office block to the right (Wandsworth Bridge side) and that building was owned by RMC (Ready Mixed Concrete). The Reject shop used 6 of the warehouse spaces on the ground floor and all of the warehouses above were empty and unused.


Ok and what about the electricity substation futher up Townmead Road by the first roundabout? Strange how no one has touched it yet..


----------

